

Ask HN: What options are there for accepting Credit Card payment in Australia - djt

I'm looking into accepting credit card payments through my website and something like Stripe seems great but doesn't work in Australia. I've heard horror stories about Paypal so keen to look at some options!
What are your recommendations?
======
joshbaptiste
<https://pin.net.au/> recently went out of private beta..

~~~
djt
ah thanks for that I hadn't heard of them before. Do you know anyone that uses
them currently?

